# 2165 cub cadet



## snowballed (Mar 5, 2007)

I am looking for a lift arm for my 2165. Does anyone have a salvage tractor?:idea:


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

*Try this*

I suggest you post that in the classified section


----------

